# New year... first walkabout ;)



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

These were from the evening... 




































and these from the afternoon after....



















These were an opportunity taken; mostly lit with one or two EF500s, the second one on my rucksack (don't want it sinking into snow!) and at 1/1 to 1/16 power, depending on closeness. Triggered by the other EF500 with a diffuser on, set to varying powers depending on closeness. Sharpened slightly with an unsharp mask in GIMP (7, 0.3, 5).





































C&C welcome 

Bret


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Fireworks ones look great, no.3 is to soft though (can't believ I'm criticing one of your pics Brett)

I really like the champers cork, and the leaves are nice.

Cracking work all round as always.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice pics dude


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

3 is what happens when you have a Back Focus problem and focus at infinity without checking.... I like the colours and that's why I've left it in.

BTW: everyone needs critique, or the pics don't get better 

Bret


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Always good to see your pics Brett. Firework ones are my faves.
Thanks.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> 3 is what happens when you have a Back Focus problem and focus at infinity without checking.... I like the colours and that's why I've left it in.
> 
> BTW: everyone needs critique, or the pics don't get better
> 
> Bret


I was going to say along side my critique that I can see why you posted it as the colours are good. Would've been a cracking shot if it was as sharp as the others.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

tell me about it - but it alerted me to the problem, which is why I was shooting all night even though the main display should only have taken 5 minutes.

Moral? double-check your settings before that important shot 

Bret


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice set mate, what settings did you use for the fireworks?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks. As far as the fireworks are concerned, the EXIFs are all intact; depending, maybe f8 / 10s or f4.5 10s, some less, some more. Bit of guesswork, but because it's dark and I had a 3-stop ND on the front, I'm not blowing highlights, which is the important part.

Bret


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice set love the cork


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Great shots bud


----------

